# Husky 2D 4Watt LED REVIEW! Compared To Taskforce 2C



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 27, 2008)

***For some reason I wasn't able to start a new thread in the review section, so that's why I put this up here. If a mod could move it that would be great!***

This is a review of the Husky 2D 4Watt LED Tactical Flashlight from Home Depot. Most people are paying $25 for it, but for whatever reason it was priced at $30 at my Home Depot, and the clerks couldn't be budged, so that is what I paid. If you want to call ahead to make sure your Home Depot has it in stock, the product number is *626 731*.
There has been a lot of buzz about this light because of the high output and great throw, and the buzz is definitely warranted. There have also been arguments as to what light is brighter, the Husky 2D from Home Depot, or the Taskforce 2C from Lowe's. This review will end the argument.
I want to point out that this light suffers from poor quality control. I had my wife pick out the first two that I owned (and have since returned) and both of them had emitters that were so far off center it was comical. You should really make sure that the emitter is centered as good as possible, because an off center emitter in this light will greatly decrease throw! Now onto the review!
*





*Husky 2D 4 Watt LED Tactical Flashlight​*Body*
The Husky 2D 4Watt LED Tactical Flashlight (Husky from now on) is made out of machined aluminum. It has an all black body and a huge silver head. The body has some knurling in the middle and a nice sturdy base so that the light can tail stand very firmly. It uses a forward side clickie, which means that if you tap the clickie lightly it comes on momentarily, and if you click it down all the way it stays on constantly. This is the same style clickie as used in all the large Maglites. 

*Head*
The head of the light is all silver. It houses a very large (most likely plastic) reflector, and a plastic lens. The end of the head has some nice crenulations so that light escapes when the light is placed head down, and to cause some serious damage if you were to ever have to use this light as a weapon. 

*Size/Weight
*This is a pretty damn big flashlight! It is larger around than a D cell Maglite and weighs in at 24.6 ounces with alkaline batteries installed. 





3D Maglite,Rayovac 3C,Husky 2D,Taskforce 2C,2AA Minimag​
*Output*
The output from this light is some of the most impressive I've seen from any retail purchased flashlight. The beam has a large and very bright flood, and an extremely intense hotspot! It does have some rings around the hotspot, but in real world use they aren't distracting. The packaging claims "up to 200 lumens", but as we all know companies like to exaggeratte a little bit. Here are the readings I got on my lux meter and lightbox:

(Both Lights are using brand new Rayovac Alkaline batteries for this test)

Husky 2D
141 lumens
16,130 Lux 
​ Taskforce 2C
113 Lumens
6,330 Lux 

As you can see the Husky completely crushes the Taskforce in throw, and gives it a good beating in overall output as well. The lumen rating is the out the front lumens (not bulb lumens) for both lights, and the lux readings are a bit low if anything. 

*Runtime*
No specific runtime is claimed on the packaging, and I don't have any way of testing it myself, so I really can't say for sure. 

*Beamshots
*Now I can finally end the debate as to what light is brighter, the Taskforce 2C of the Husky 2D. I think these pictures should do the talking. 





Taskforce 2c





NEW Taskforce 2C ​ ​




Husky 2D 





Taskforce 2C 1/25





NEW Taskforce 2C 
​ 



Husky 2D 1/25

*Pros
*Insane throw!
Great spill
Forward clickie
Cheap

*Cons
*Poor quality control
Plastic lens
No place to attach a lanyard

*Conclusion
*Overall I think this is a great light and really sets the standard for bang for your buck in a retail store. It would be a great gift for anyone who is used to using a large Maglite and needs to get into the 21st century and into LED's. Be sure to grab a few of these and pick the very best one with the most centered LED, because in this light that REALLY matters! 

*UPDATE 11/11
*There had been some talk on here about a new emitter Task Force 2C that was insanely bright and blew away the old version. I was able to pick one up over the weekend and take some beamshots for comparison. I added them to the above pictures. The new emitter Task Force (which uses a silver backed Cree) is actually less bright than the old version. ​


----------



## tarponbill (Oct 27, 2008)

Great review, answers a lot of questions, like why I can't find them around here in stock.

Did you ever figure out if the latest Task Force has a brighter LED or is it just rumor. My year old one has a very small LED pill.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review. 

As of a few weeks ago, only admins can start a thread in the Review section. What they do is move some reviews from other forums to the Review thread. IIRC, this was to cut down on the number of duplicate reviews.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 27, 2008)

"Great review, answers a lot of questions, like why I can't find them around here in stock.

Did you ever figure out if the latest Task Force has a brighter LED or is it just rumor. My year old one has a very small LED pill."


Thanks a lot. I added the item number to my review so that you can call ahead and see if they have them in stock. They very well may be in a box above the flashlight section and haven't been displayed yet. The item number is 626 731.

I haven't been able to get to a Lowe's to buy the new Taskforce. Until I see some proof I don't even believe it exists. 

"Thanks for the review. 

As of a few weeks ago, only admins can start a thread in the Review section. What they do is move some reviews from other forums to the Review thread. IIRC, this was to cut down on the number of duplicate reviews."

No problem, I'm glad you like it. Oh I see. I had no idea what was going on and was wondering if I was somehow in trouble or something since I've posted many reviews in the past. It makes sense in a way, and I'm guessing is a result of the Fenix Tk10 madness. :laughing:


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 27, 2008)

I took photos of my TF and the Husky beams indoors a week ago, and the Husky did not look much brighter, but to the naked eye, it blows it away. It may have had something to do with my camera settings. Your indoor photos look like mine did. There may be a new version of the TF out, but until somebody proves it, I am not buying another one. I am not a big fan of the one I have anyway. The beam does not have enough spill for my tastes.

Mike


----------



## rockz4532 (Oct 27, 2008)

i might just have to stop by HD tonight! and:twothumbs on the review!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. 
In terms of overall output the Husky is only around 28 lumens brighter, but the throw is substantially more. It also appears much brighter in person because of the better beam profile. 
Until something new comes around this is the best bang for your buck on the market!


----------



## green814 (Oct 27, 2008)

As mentioned. I wish my TF had a little more floody hot spot, but other wise I am happy with it. But that new Husky is HUGE!!!!

Thank you for the comparison! Any chance for some outside shots?

Chris


----------



## virtualbeing (Oct 27, 2008)

not to hip on cross referencing...esp my own post. but this was relevant to the husky.

"i did my peek down the street thing with a few of my lights on my signature. I could see further and brighter with the $25 husky 2D light. I know the shape of the reflector plays a role in this. but it provided the tightest further reaching beam. and still has some flood as some of you guys know. "

this light is total supremacy for the dollar!  LOL

for the $25 it is worth getting 4 just because! LOL

here is my link if anyone is interested. sorry bout the cross ref. but this light deserves the attention :twothumbs https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2677388#post2677388


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 27, 2008)

green814 said:


> As mentioned. I wish my TF had a little more floody hot spot, but other wise I am happy with it. But that new Husky is HUGE!!!!
> 
> Thank you for the comparison! Any chance for some outside shots?
> 
> Chris



The hotspot on the Husky is much smaller/tighter than the Taskforce. If what you're looking for is flood then this light is not for you.
The Husky is truly massive! It makes the Taskforce feel really really small.

I'll take some outdoor shots tomorrow night as long as it's nice outside.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah for the price, the performance of this light is quite impressive.

When i bought one it instantly became the brightest of my lights, and was only beaten after I purchased an SSC P7 based light hehe...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 27, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> As of a few weeks ago, only admins can start a thread in the Review section. What they do is move some reviews from other forums to the Review thread. IIRC, this was to cut down on the number of duplicate reviews.


 
More like a few months ago. Great expectations for the Fenix TK10 before it was released. Some CPFers got their hands on early samples. When the light was released, Reviews section got flooded with multiple threads from those who got a TK10 early. That caused the new restrictions on the Reviews sub-forum to be put into place.


----------



## danielo_d (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm bummed. I went to the HD near my house on Saturday, they had none. [Didn't check with staff using the UPC or product code.]
I went to the HD near my work today - Monday. Again, none found. [And again, I didn't check with any staff.]
I was hoping to get one for walking with the daughter [7yr old] on Halloween.

So, to appease my hunger, I got the Husky 3W Cree powered by 3AAA. Bright little sucker but not so sure of the lacking power source.
I will try again for the 2D 4W. But this time ask the staff to look up the UPC or Product code so I can try out the beast.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 27, 2008)

danielo_d said:


> I'm bummed. I went to the HD near my house on Saturday, they had none. [Didn't check with staff using the UPC or product code.]
> I went to the HD near my work today - Monday. Again, none found. [And again, I didn't check with any staff.]
> I was hoping to get one for walking with the daughter [7yr old] on Halloween.
> 
> ...



That sucks. It's best if you can find a HD with several in stock so you can rifle through them and hopefully find one with a centered emitter. Makes a HUGE difference. It really makes the light special when the emitter is centered.


----------



## virtualbeing (Oct 27, 2008)

danielo_d said:


> So, to appease my hunger, I got the Husky 3W Cree powered by 3AAA. Bright little sucker but not so sure of the lacking power source.




yesireee. that little thing has some pow! actualy it is a little bulky. i have yet to put it next to my "premium" lights on my sig line. i did put it against the coast 3AAA and the husky prevailed. go figure.:duh2:

i found that smaller husky to be too big for EDC also, but perfect for the glove box. whatever is going on, these husky's got some bang!


----------



## ace0001a (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, after going on a mini wild goose chase around the south part of town, I was able to get my hands on one of these flashlights...beam is UGLY, but does look like it's quite a thrower. I'm not a white wall hunter, but I can say I've seen a better SMO reflectored Cree beam...the Tiablo A9 comes to mind as having a fairly smooth, but ringy beam. Like other China made flashlights, the plastic lens on mine has some smudging and scratches on it...guess the QC could use some more improvement there. I tried unscrewing the head, but it appears to be thread locked. If anyone ever gets one apart to mod or upgrade, I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about flashlights, but their multi-tools are, at best, sub par.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 28, 2008)

FYI, it's not even confirmed that there ARE threads between the head and the body. At the moment it's a mystery because nobody has been able to remove the head from the body yet.

They might just be burly threads full of red Loctite or glue or something, or for all we know, the head of the light might be press-fit into the body! (very possible with aluminum)


----------



## danielo_d (Oct 28, 2008)

ace0001a said:


> Ok, after going on a mini wild goose chase around the south part of town, I was able to get my hands on one of these flashlights...



Ace, which HD did you find em? I was at the store off Laguna, then the HD in Rancho Cordova earlier today.
I needs to try one out if ya know what I mean. This thread is egging me on!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 28, 2008)

danielo_d said:


> Ace, which HD did you find em? I was at the store off Laguna, then the HD in Rancho Cordova earlier today.
> I needs to try one out if ya know what I mean. This thread is egging me on!



Call around to make sure the store has them before you waste your time going on a wild goose chase. You can just call and give them the number and they will tell you if they have any in stock.

The item number is 626 731.


----------



## JWP_EE (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is an earlier thread on this light with some more information.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209624


----------



## ace0001a (Oct 28, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Call around to make sure the store has them before you waste your time going on a wild goose chase. You can just call and give them the number and they will tell you if they have any in stock.
> 
> The item number is 626 731.



I did exactly that and still went on a short wild goose chase...I miss the days when Home Depot hired people who actually know something about and/or cared about the job.


----------



## KD7EIR (Oct 28, 2008)

ace0001a said:


> I did exactly that and still went on a short wild goose chase...I miss the days when Home Depot hired people who actually know something about and/or cared about the job.



The Home Depot in East Tucson has 3 of them in stock today.

I now have the Husky 2D and the Task Force 2C. Bought them both today. My Task Force 2C has the 7090B CREE in it.

The Husky is most definitely significantly brighter, and has a much tighter beam.


----------



## INF (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw one in Tustin HD. Nicely centered. It is too bulky for me. I am using my new Duracell 80 Lumens Daylite more than my Tk recently.


----------



## lumenal (Oct 29, 2008)

INF said:


> It is too bulky for me.


 
Same here. I've checked this light out at HD 3 times, but haven't bit.

The size and heft of this thing reminds me of an extention to my hydraulic floor jack... :green:

AdirondackDestroyer - great review and photos. That 16,130 Lux seems amazing...


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah it's bulky. This is actually a good thing for my Mom. I bought one for her and it has turned out perfect. She has arthritis in her hands and she has a hard time keeping a good grip on her Maglite. She also is not able to unscrew the tailcap, it's too smooth for her to get a grip on it.

The Husky light is fatter and she has an easier time keeping hold of it, but the big thing is, because of the large "feet" on the tailcap, she is able to unscrew it herself to change the batteries. She thought this was really cool. 

She also noticed right away how well it can tailstand. Another thing she really likes is that with the crenelated bezel, you can tell if you accidentally left the light on when you set it down bezel-first. She accidentally leaves her Maglite on sometimes and doesn't know until the batteries are dead.


----------



## KD7EIR (Oct 29, 2008)

My main comparison was to shine each light on a tree approximately 150 feet away. There is a set of electrical wires that run just in front of these trees. With the Husky I was able to easily distinguish the three separate wires, but with the Task Force I was unable to easily distinguish the wires from the background.


----------



## KD7EIR (Oct 29, 2008)

While the Husky is definitely a lot larger than the Task Force, I do not find it that much more difficult to hold than the Task Force.

Personally I like the idea of owning each of these lights. The Task Force is great for when I need a light to carry without much bulk - it will be the light that my son carries for Halloween. The Husky is great for a light to keep by the door in the house.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 29, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Yeah it's bulky. This is actually a good thing for my Mom. I bought one for her and it has turned out perfect. She has arthritis in her hands and she has a hard time keeping a good grip on her Maglite. She also is not able to unscrew the tailcap, it's too smooth for her to get a grip on it.
> 
> The Husky light is fatter and she has an easier time keeping hold of it, but the big thing is, because of the large "feet" on the tailcap, she is able to unscrew it herself to change the batteries. She thought this was really cool.
> 
> She also noticed right away how well it can tailstand. Another thing she really likes is that with the crenelated bezel, you can tell if you accidentally left the light on when you set it down bezel-first. She accidentally leaves her Maglite on sometimes and doesn't know until the batteries are dead.



I never even thought about the feet on the tailcap being a plus because they make it easier to remove the tailcap for people with limited strength. The Husky tail stands better than any light I own. Unlike many lights that feel like they're seconds away from falling over, the Husky feels secure and very stable.
How does your mother like the output? Was she impressed with you gave it to her? 



KD7EIR said:


> While the Husky is definitely a lot larger than the Task Force, I do not find it that much more difficult to hold than the Task Force.
> 
> Personally I like the idea of owning each of these lights. The Task Force is great for when I need a light to carry without much bulk - it will be the light that my son carries for Halloween. The Husky is great for a light to keep by the door in the house.



Both the Husky and the Taskforce are great lights for the money, and two of the best retail lights available. They are very different and each has their pros and cons. The Taskforce would be damn near perfect if it had a forward clickie, and the Husky would be even better if it had a lanyard attachment. 

I forgot to mention that I won't be able to do any outdoor beamshots for at least a few days. We had a huge snow storm last night and it is unberably cold outside. I can do some direct white wall comparisons.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Yeah it's bulky. This is actually a good thing for my Mom. I bought one for her and it has turned out perfect. She has arthritis in her hands...


 
Since she has arthirits, what does she think about the switch? I bit and got one home tonight, and the first thing I noticed was how friggin' hard it is to fully click the switch on. Momentary is easy, but to click it takes much more pressure and depth than should be necessary. I practically have to dig the tip of my fingernail into the rubber switch cap to get it to click on. The second, third and fourth things I noticed about the light was the rings, rings and more rings in the beam. Yeah, it throws, but I don't know if I can forgive the beam, and I am not even a white wall hunter. And as if the rings beyond the hot spot were not bad enough, at distances beyond 12 feet, the hot spot has a dark ring inside it. It's bright in the center, then a dark ring, then bright again, then it goes to the spill, with all it's bright rings. Mine has a perfectly centered LED (the only one, out of six lights they had). Has anybody else noticed the dark ring within the hot spot?


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah she really likes the output, she has not mentioned the switch yet though. 

The forward clickie on the Husky is definitely not as nice as say, the one on a Maglite.

I will have to ask her if she has any trouble operating the switch. One thing I noticed though is that the switch on her light is easier to operate than on mine. On my light, the switch was easier when it was new and became harder to use after it got more use on it. It also seemed to get harder to use after I dropped it a couple times. So yeah, the switch is pretty rough, not very good at all. I just hope it doesn't wear out or something because you can't access it to replace it.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 30, 2008)

Hellbore said:


> Yeah she really likes the output, she has not mentioned the switch yet though.
> 
> The forward clickie on the Husky is definitely not as nice as say, the one on a Maglite.
> 
> I will have to ask her if she has any trouble operating the switch. One thing I noticed though is that the switch on her light is easier to operate than on mine. On my light, the switch was easier when it was new and became harder to use after it got more use on it. It also seemed to get harder to use after I dropped it a couple times. So yeah, the switch is pretty rough, not very good at all. I just hope it doesn't wear out or something because you can't access it to replace it.



Of the three Husky's I have handled, one of them was rather easy to click and the other two required a good deal more pressure. Not enough that it would matter to an able adult, but I could see someone elderly having a hard time with them.


----------



## Hellbore (Oct 30, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Of the three Husky's I have handled, one of them was rather easy to click and the other two required a good deal more pressure. Not enough that it would matter to an able adult, but I could see someone elderly having a hard time with them.




True true, fortunately for my Mom hers is one of the good ones, it's quite easy to operate.

Mine was never as easy as hers, even when new it felt like the guts of the switch were binding a little bit, and it got worse with more use. It feels almost like an issue of friction. I wonder if some silicone grease injected into a tiny pinhole in the rubber button cover would help? I could use one of the grease syringes I use to grease my fishing reels.


----------



## LeeG (Oct 31, 2008)

I picked up one of these last night and just in a casual test it was brighter than my Mag 3 with malkoff dropin.

Ugly as sin though. It'd be a good self-defense item though - just shine a light on it and the ugliness would stop someone cold.


----------



## H.I.D. (Oct 31, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Of the three Husky's I have handled, one of them was rather easy to click and the other two required a good deal more pressure. Not enough that it would matter to an able adult, but I could see someone elderly having a hard time with them.



My switch was hard as [email protected]#!. So what I did was pull off the rubber cover, reach under it and pull out the plastic ring that is supposed to stiffen it. Replaced cover and ahhh, much better. 

On another note, I actually like the design. Looks like one of those HID lights, you know something like a Boxer except with a silver head. It has a nice heft.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 5, 2008)

The switch on my Husky 2D is a bit inconsistent in the momemtary mode. It doesn't always work right. On occasion, I will press down for momentary and nothing happens, or it flickers. Is my switch faulty? Yet it consistently clicks on and off with a moderate amount of pressure. 

I would exchange the light because of the possible faulty switch, except I am otherwise happy with it. My LED is almost perfectly centered and the tint is a nice warm off white, almost yellow color. It does have the dark donut around the hot spot, and a couple of concentric yellow cree rings, but its beam looks better than some of the beam shots of other samples that have been posted here. It blows away my Fenix TK10 for throw and tightness of hotspot. This isn't too surprising considering the TK10 doesn't have a polished reflector, but considering the manufacturer lumen ratings are similar and the Husky is 1/3 the price of the TK10, the Husky is a real bargain.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 5, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> The switch on my Husky 2D is a bit inconsistent in the momemtary mode. It doesn't always work right. On occasion, I will press down for momentary and nothing happens, or it flickers. Is my switch faulty? Yet it consistently clicks on and off with a moderate amount of pressure.
> 
> I would exchange the light because of the possible faulty switch, except I am otherwise happy with it. My LED is almost perfectly centered and the tint is a nice warm off white, almost yellow color. It does have the dark donut around the hot spot, and a couple of concentric yellow cree rings, but its beam looks better than some of the beam shots of other samples that have been posted here. It blows away my Fenix TK10 for throw and tightness of hotspot. This isn't too surprising considering the TK10 doesn't have a polished reflector, but considering the manufacturer lumen ratings are similar and the Husky is 1/3 the price of the TK10, the Husky is a real bargain.




None of three I have handled had any switch problems at all. I would return it for a replacement. Just make sure to pick one out with a nice centered emitter and you should be fine.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 11, 2008)

I was able to pick up a new silver cree version Task Force 2C. The first post has been updated with pictures comparing it to my original Task Force. Needless to say I am VERY disappointed with the results. :thumbsdow


----------



## KD7EIR (Nov 12, 2008)

I have not noticed any problems with the switch on mine - it has been consistent since the day I bought it.


----------



## HitecDrftr (Nov 12, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> The hotspot on the Husky is much smaller/tighter than the Taskforce. If what you're looking for is flood then this light is not for you.
> The Husky is truly massive! It makes the Taskforce feel really really small.
> 
> I'll take some outdoor shots tomorrow night as long as it's nice outside.



I took outdoor shots of the Husky 200 (thrower) vs. the Duracell Daylite 160 lumens (flooder) focusing 66 feet away at my shed doors. The spill from the Husky radiated laterally for about 32 feet on either side, and the spill went over my shed for another 164 feet! It is my favorite thrower because I only paid $26 after tax for it! The Daylite 160 is my favorite pocket (jacket) flooder, and I think you will see why in the pictures. The pics are here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212205

One other observation I wanted to mention. When I pointed the Husky into the air on a practically clear night, I noticed that my beam actually narrows at some distance away, then gets slightly wider again. This suggests that there is some set focal distance (a not yet identified sweet spot distance) in which the beam will probably melt lead! Has anyone else noticed this?

Hitec


----------



## KD7EIR (Nov 12, 2008)

HitecDrftr said:


> I took outdoor shots of the Husky 200 (thrower) vs. the Duracell Daylite 160 lumens (flooder) focusing 66 feet away at my shed doors. The spill from the Husky radiated laterally for about 32 feet on either side, and the spill went over my shed for another 164 feet! It is my favorite thrower because I only paid $26 after tax for it! The Daylite 160 is my favorite pocket (jacket) flooder, and I think you will see why in the pictures. The pics are here:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212205
> 
> ...



Nice beam shots! I have noticed the same narrowing of the beam on mine as well.


----------



## tarponbill (Nov 12, 2008)

So what mod to the Task Force would give equal output to the Husky? The TF seems to be a very easy light to modify, with both the driver and the LED easy to get to and swap.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 12, 2008)

tarponbill said:


> So what mod to the Task Force would give equal output to the Husky? The TF seems to be a very easy light to modify, with both the driver and the LED easy to get to and swap.


 
While I have yet to have done any modifications/upgrades to my Task Force, there is some great information on how to improve the Task Force's output in 
this thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## tarponbill (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks BlueBeam ...


----------



## KeukaLite (Nov 13, 2008)

One thing I've noticed with my Husky 2D is that the battery life isn't very good. I can notice pretty significant dimming after 1 hr 15 min, which is the length of time my wife and I walk. I'm using alkaline batteries in it, and I think it will be moved to the "occasional use" catagory. It's also pretty heavy to carry for that long!!


----------



## Khabbi (Nov 29, 2008)

KeukaLite said:


> One thing I've noticed with my Husky 2D is that the battery life isn't very good. I can notice pretty significant dimming after 1 hr 15 min, which is the length of time my wife and I walk. I'm using alkaline batteries in it, and I think it will be moved to the "occasional use" catagory. It's also pretty heavy to carry for that long!!


 
Perhaps get some rechargable D cells?

I just picked up my Husky 2D today at Home Depot, and it definately lives up to the hype! This thing really does throw for $24.95, I may go back and buy another. 

I also looked at a few lights and found that there was definately some QC issues with the lamp not being centered, the first one I picked up was dead on while the second one I looked at was ridiculously off to one side! Just like everyone on here says, be sure to check it out before buying!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 29, 2008)

Khabbi said:


> Perhaps get some rechargable D cells?
> 
> I just picked up my Husky 2D today at Home Depot, and it definately lives up to the hype! This thing really does throw for $24.95, I may go back and buy another.
> 
> I also looked at a few lights and found that there was definately some QC issues with the lamp not being centered, the first one I picked up was dead on while the second one I looked at was ridiculously off to one side! Just like everyone on here says, be sure to check it out before buying!



That's why I went out of my way to make sure how important it is to really look these things over and pick out one that has a centered LED. You should have seen how off center one of the two that my wife picked out for me. I started laughing as soon as I opened it up. 

There still isn't a better thrower on the market for the price.


----------



## mikle76 (Dec 28, 2008)

I know I have seen it before when I was lurking but I can't find it now...What is the best way to put a red (or any color) lens filter on this (husky 2D) light? BTW...it was $30 at my Home Depot also :thinking:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 28, 2008)

In spirit of this thread, here is a daytime hotspot comparison beamshot between the Task Force 2C and Husky 4 watt 2D. I love my Husky! I love the Task Force too and think it is an awesome light, however, there is something so special about the Husky's super concentrated hotspot and incredible throw. The Task Force is much smaller and I feel it is an amazing light for its miniature size.

Task Force 2C right, Husky 2D left.


----------



## NotASolder (Dec 28, 2008)

Khabbi said:


> Perhaps get some rechargable D cells?
> 
> I just picked up my Husky 2D today at Home Depot, and it definately lives up to the hype! This thing really does throw for $24.95, I may go back and buy another.
> 
> I also looked at a few lights and found that there was definately some QC issues with the lamp not being centered, the first one I picked up was dead on while *the second one I looked at was ridiculously off to one side! *Just like everyone on here says, be sure to check it out before buying!



I've been reading the Husky threads for a while now and just had to go get one. I really thought you guys were exagerating about the off-center LED.  They really are ridiculously off center. The five at my closest HD looked like they were whacked with a hammer. I got two of the little Inova X1 killers instead.

I'll have to drive further next time. :candle:


----------



## Tec40 (Dec 28, 2008)

I've got 4 of these lights. 2 of them are centered, and 2 of them are off center. These lights do need better quality control, but for $24.94 with a 4watt Cree, these lights are a great deal. The main purpose for these lights are for the throw. Up close, it's ring city, so the best way to use these lights, is for it's great tail stand ability, and the throw.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 28, 2008)

NotASolder said:


> I've been reading the Husky threads for a while now and just had to go get one. I really thought you guys were exagerating about the off-center LED.  They really are ridiculously off center. The five at my closest HD looked like they were whacked with a hammer. I got two of the little Inova X1 killers instead.
> 
> I'll have to drive further next time. :candle:



I tried to warn everyone about how incredibly bad some of these emitters are off center. The first two my wife bought me were so bad I literally laughed at one of them. 
I'd make the drive to the next Home Depot and pick one up that is perfectly centered. The difference in throw is really worth it!



Tec40 said:


> I've got 4 of these lights. 2 of them are centered, and 2 of them are off center. These lights do need better quality control, but for $24.94 with a 4watt Cree, these lights are a great deal. The main purpose for these lights are for the throw. Up close, it's ring city, so the best way to use these lights, is for it's great tail stand ability, and the throw.



The Husky is by far the best bang for your buck thrower on the market, and the best overall retail store flashlight for your money (IMO).


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 29, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I tried to warn everyone about how incredibly bad some of these emitters are off center. The first two my wife bought me were so bad I literally laughed at one of them.


 
With a couple comments being made like this, I have to wonder. The silver ring on the Cree LED's isn't much smaller than the hole in the reflector. From the lights I saw, there isn't enough slop to allow such gross misalignments as I am inferring from a few of these comments. I checked out about 15 lights, and although some were more off center than others, and it does dramatically affect the spot, all the LED's were within the cutout in the reflector and all of the LED's silver ring was still visible. Are we talking about misalignments so bad that the edge of the reflector is above the LED and actually covering part of the silver ring and LED. Is this what you are saying?


----------



## chewy78 (Dec 29, 2008)

nmnmhb


----------



## chewy78 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsdowYou are better off with a Duracell daylight, rock river, or lowes' task force flashlight light. A lowes' task force at least works, 
Huskys ARE JUNK WITH POOR QUALITY CONTROL.:thumbsdow


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 29, 2008)

chewy78 said:


> I beg to differ, out my two samples I bought, the one with a perfect beam and nicely centered emitter, flickered after a couple days of use and stopped working. I even tried fresh batteries in it too. A light that does not work, is not as use full as one that does, no matter what price,brand, quality,looks, battery type, etc. The other one that I gave to my dad for x-mas has a slightly off center emitter but works so far.



Hmmm, I haven't heard about anyone having problems with it flickering and not working. That sucks. Home Depot should take it back for a refund I would imagine though.



chewy78 said:


> :thumbsdowYou are better off with a Duracell daylight, rock river, or lowes' task force flashlight light. A lowes' task force at least works,
> Huskys ARE JUNK WITH POOR QUALITY CONTROL.:thumbsdow



Now tell us how you really feel... 
I agree the quality control on these is pretty bad, but the three that have seen all work just fine, and the one I kept is great! 



Turbo DV8 said:


> With a couple comments being made like this, I have to wonder. The silver ring on the Cree LED's isn't much smaller than the hole in the reflector. From the lights I saw, there isn't enough slop to allow such gross misalignments as I am inferring from a few of these comments. I checked out about 15 lights, and although some were more off center than others, and it does dramatically affect the spot, all the LED's were within the cutout in the reflector and all of the LED's silver ring was still visible. Are we talking about misalignments so bad that the edge of the reflector is above the LED and actually covering part of the silver ring and LED. Is this what you are saying?



Yes! The one that had me laughing was so damn off center that part of the actual emitter was covered by the edge of the reflector! I think it must have been bring your kid to work day at the Husky factory, and they just let all the little buggers do the work themselves! 
The one I kept has a perfectly centered emitter. It really couldn't be any better in this reflector.


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 29, 2008)

chewy78 said:


> :thumbsdowYou are better off with a Duracell daylight, rock river, or lowes' task force flashlight light. A lowes' task force at least works,
> Huskys ARE JUNK WITH POOR QUALITY CONTROL.:thumbsdow


 I would hardly call them junk. Sure they have a lot of off-centered emitters but if you can find one that is fairly decent you end up with a pretty good light for the money. Maybe I just got lucky with mine but it looks like the majority of people here are pleased with it.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 29, 2008)

Magnus1959 said:


> I would hardly call them junk. Sure they have a lot of off-centered emitters but if you can find one that is fairly decent you end up with a pretty good light for the money. Maybe I just got lucky with mine but it looks like the majority of people here are pleased with it.



I agree! I showed mine to my brother the other day, and he was very impressed! He said it felt much nicer than this Task Force and that it absolutely blows it away in terms of output and especially throw. 

Picking out a nice one with a centered emitter is the most important part.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I do have to say that the specimen I settled on does have something inside the body rattling around. After hearing one other person comment on how the pills in the ones he took apart were not even screwed down tight, to the point of one screw being only half way inserted, I have to wonder if my rattle is a loose screw inside. It sounds like it could either be plastic or metal, can't tell. But I shook it and rotated it a good long while and the light never flickered, so I'm not giving up my perectly centered emitter! If it doesn't short out during the three year warranty, I think I can start breathing again then. But, I gotta take issue with the statement that this light is "the best overall retail store flashlight for your money." IMO, that's really pushing it!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 30, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> The Husky is by far the best bang for your buck thrower on the market, and the best overall retail store flashlight for your money (IMO).


 
I completely agree (IMHO of course). I have never owned a flashlight that performs like the Husky, it is by far the brightest and farthest throwing flashlight I have ever personally held (I am excluding spotlights here). As far as flashlights go, the Husky is my favorite!:thumbsup:

BTW, I gained a lot of respect for my Husky 2D when it smoked that Streamlight Stinger.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 30, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> I completely agree (IMHO of course). I have never owned a flashlight that performs like the Husky, it is by far the brightest and farthest throwing flashlight I have ever personally held (I am excluding spotlights here). As far as flashlights go, the Husky is my favorite!:thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, I gained a lot of respect for my Husky 2D when it smoked that Streamlight Stinger.



Well I'm glad at least one other person thinks as highly of it as I do. The only light I've ever held that can out throw this monster is the Raidfire Spear, and it cost 4x as much. It's pretty hard to beat well over 15,000 lux for under $25.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 30, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> The Husky is by far the best bang for your buck thrower on the market, and the best overall retail store flashlight for your money (IMO).


 
Well, I read the above comment as being two completely separate statements. Do I believe the Husky is the best bang for your buck thrower on the market? To the best of my knowledge, I would say so. But, is it the best _overall_ retail store flashlight for your money? When I consider "overall," I am thinking beyond just throw-for-the-money, and considering things like beam pattern, build quality, ergonomics, etc., all of which I think most would agree are sub-par with this light. Certainly other $25 retail lights on the market surpass the Husky in these areas, at least from what I have seen.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow adirondack, that's really impressive about its throw! I was using my Husky before dawn today and was amazed at what a tight and extremely intense beam it has and how it is able to put a small super bright spot on trees in the neighborhood 30-100 yards away. The beam is just unreal, and I would have expected to have to pay a lot more for this kind of performance in a flashlight.
There is just such a colossal gap in performance between the Husky and all of the other flashlights I have had experience with. It is definitely the best performing flashlight for the money that I have ever bought.

Does the Raidfire Spear out throw the Husky by a large amount, or are they pretty close?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 31, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Does the Raidfire Spear out throw the Husky by a large amount, or are they pretty close?



No, not by all that much to be honest. They are pretty close in reality, and the Spear has an even smaller and tighter hotspot.


----------



## toastmiami2 (Feb 14, 2009)

Found this page while looking for info on the manfacturer .... anyone have any idea where to find their site?

Anyhow just picked up a Husky light the other day, it is an amazing beam - great mix of spot and spill. But the first day of use, after 3 hours of use the light started strobing. - I guess they are trying to make full use of the term FLASHlight. I did find that the deep grooves in the handle make it easy to attach a length of twine for use as a lanyard.


----------



## techmonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

I have an old 3D Maglite and I needed to replace the bulb. Today I was at Home Depot and saw replacement Xenon bulb and LED bulbs.

$3 Maglite Mag-Numstar Xenon bulb

$16 Maglite 3Watt LED bulb upgrade

$18 Husky 4Watt LED Tactical Flashlight (on clearance)

I bought all 3, need help deciding which is worth it.

Questions:

1. Is the 3 Watt LED Maglite bulb brighter than the Xenon bulb or vice versa? Since the Xenon bulbs last about 3 years, it may be worth waiting for the LED upgrade bulb to go down in price.

2. If I decide to go with the LED bulb, is the Husky Tactical better for $2 more than the LED upgrade bulb?

3. The Husky 4Watt LED Tactical flashlight has a 3 year warranty. The other Husky flashlights I saw at HD had a Lifetime warranty. How is the quality on the Tactical flashlights? Why the short warranty?


----------



## s.c. (Apr 27, 2009)

techmonkey said:


> I have an old 3D Maglite and I needed to replace the bulb. Today I was at Home Depot and saw replacement Xenon bulb and LED bulbs.
> 
> $3 Maglite Mag-Numstar Xenon bulb
> 
> ...



The Maglite LED is brighter but, more importantly, the runtime is drastically increased. It'll run for days. If the incandescent bulb is only $3, just stick in the tailcap just in case. The Husky is much much brighter than the Mag LED. I wouldn't worry about the warranty; if it doesn't fail within the first three years, it probably won't for a while. And, if it does fail out of warranty, I'm sure LED technology will have advanced greatly by then. 

The Husky replaced my 3D Mag w/ LED as my car light. Its brighter, smaller, and could be used as a weapon if needed. Also, it always drove me nuts buying batteries for the 3D Mag because they're always sold in even numbers.


----------



## techmonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

well if the Husky Tactical is well built, I will just keep that one and return the Maglite LED Upgrade bulb. At $18, its rather expensive. They should go down in price in a couple of years. Is the Husky Tactical still the best-bang-for-the-buck or is there another winner in that price range ($18-20)


----------



## SuperTorch (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought the Husky 4 Watt when it first came out and one click of the switch proved it to be much more powerfull than the TaskForce 3 Watt. The Husky 4 Watt is a true no brainer purchace, buy it for family and friends and they'll be very impressed. At the low $20 price range and 2 D battery set up and the monster throw and very repectible spill make it fantastic for everyone but the very hardcore of flashiholics.


----------



## Dudeman (Apr 27, 2009)

Take a look at the other long thread on the Husky. Just make sure you got a decent one, where the emitter is not hugely recessed relative to the reflector and not totally off center. Makes a big difference in beam quality.


----------



## rmteo (Apr 27, 2009)

techmonkey said:


> well if the Husky Tactical is well built, I will just keep that one and return the Maglite LED Upgrade bulb. At $18, its rather expensive. They should go down in price in a couple of years. Is the Husky Tactical still the best-bang-for-the-buck or is there another winner in that price range ($18-20)



I got several of the Huskies when they first became available. When I got the *new *2D MAGs (with the *Luxeon Rebel LEDs*) they replaced the Huskies - brighter (more throw) with no ugly rings in the beam, much better build and lighter weight, and the LEDs are well centered. They are $33 at HD ($30 at Lowe's) and IMHO are a better light all around. There was a time when they were $20 at Sears - maybe they will do that special again.


----------



## techmonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

rmteo said:


> I got several of the Huskies when they first became available. When I got the *new *2D MAGs (with the *Luxeon Rebel LEDs*) they replaced the Huskies - brighter (more throw) with no ugly rings in the beam, much better build and lighter weight, and the LEDs are well centered. They are $33 at HD ($30 at Lowe's) and IMHO are a better light all around. There was a time when they were $20 at Sears - maybe they will do that special again.



How do you know if it has a Luxeon Rebel LED? Amazon has a 2D Mag for $18.50 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000IXFNQ0/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## rmteo (Apr 27, 2009)

You have to look physically at the LED - not all lights on the shelf are the new ones. Also there are some differences in the packaging. Take a look at post #34 here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221231&page=2

There are also several posts in that thread that show the packaging and LED differences.


----------



## rmteo (Apr 28, 2009)

techmonkey said:


> How do you know if it has a Luxeon Rebel LED? Amazon has a 2D Mag for $18.50 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000IXFNQ0/?tag=cpf0b6-20



Based on the image on the link you provided,the 2D Mag does not have the Luxeon Rebel LED. The new ones do *NOT *have the area circled in red.


----------



## Painful Chafe (Apr 28, 2009)

techmonkey said:


> How do you know if it has a Luxeon Rebel LED? Amazon has a 2D Mag for $18.50 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000IXFNQ0/?tag=cpf0b6-20




Here is a great picture to show the difference. Post #93
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221231&page=4


----------



## SuperTorch (Apr 28, 2009)

rmteo said:


> I got several of the Huskies when they first became available. When I got the *new *2D MAGs (with the *Luxeon Rebel LEDs*) they replaced the Huskies - brighter (more throw) with no ugly rings in the beam, much better build and lighter weight, and the LEDs are well centered. They are $33 at HD ($30 at Lowe's) and IMHO are a better light all around. There was a time when they were $20 at Sears - maybe they will do that special again.


 
I had heard the new Mags Rebels were not as bright as the Husky's. If they are or are brighter I will definitely get one.


----------



## rmteo (Apr 28, 2009)

SuperTorch said:


> I had heard the new Mags Rebels were not as bright as the Husky's. If they are or are brighter I will definitely get one.



Not only are they brighter (with a hotter hot spot) but they have a much nicer beam as well, without the rings. IMO, it is an even better thrower than the Dorcy 220 lumen that I tried. This is a beam shot of the MAG 2D Rebel at 15 feet from the wall - the spill extends beyond the picture and is therefore not visible.


----------



## SuperTorch (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm going to buy one, have you heard that from others who have bought the Mag. Maybe you just got a bright one but I think in the Husky thread there were a few that had bought both and the said the Husky was brighter, but I'm going off memory I haven't read the whole thread again to see if I remember correctly. I'd easily pay the extra $10 for the Mag if it does, thanks for the info I guess I can take it back if it doesn't.


----------



## rmteo (Apr 28, 2009)

I have quite a few of the MAG 2D Rebels and all of them are brighter than the 3 Huskies that I had. Here is an interesting comparison of it:

*Mag 2D Rebel vs. TK11 vs. Mag 3D Malkoff*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/224102


----------



## SuperTorch (Apr 28, 2009)

The first Mag would reduce brightness by 50% after about 5 minutes, do we know how the Mag Rebel deals with heat, does the regulation reduce the amperage or does the rebel hold its brightness even when hot keeping the output high?


----------



## CaNo (Apr 28, 2009)

https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=93&products_id=694

Does this look familiar to anyone? lol


----------



## SuperTorch (Apr 28, 2009)

Well I bought the MAg Rebel and my hot spot isn't as perfect in the comparison link, the hot spot looks brighter than the Huskey but the husky has more spill, I'll see how it performs a night, at the very least Im going to exchange it I like throw so I'll probably keep a Mag Rebel, I got mine at Academy Sport and OutDoors for $24.95.


----------



## rmteo (Apr 28, 2009)

Does your spot look like in post #77? If not, it can easily be tweaked to be better.


----------



## SuperTorch (Apr 28, 2009)

No. It round but has a lopsided look, in a pic it woul look better than it does in real life, its not bad its just not useing a perfect circle even my luxeon mags were a little rounder, how do I do the tweak?


----------



## rmteo (Apr 28, 2009)

Tweaking it is a trial and error process. Turn off the light, then remove the head/reflector assembly. Rotate the LED module (using its knurled edge) about 1/8 turn (about 22.5 degrees). Replace the head, turn on the light and adjust for the tightest spot. If it does not improve its shape, repeat the process turning the LED in the *same *direction. At some point, you will find that the spot will assume an optimum shape.


----------



## SuperTorch (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, I'll do it and use the light tonight.


----------



## CaNo (Apr 29, 2009)

I had just purchased the Husky 2D at Home Depot for $19! I was expecting to pay $30 after reading the reviews from this form! Living in Chicago, I expected to pay more since our taxes are so high, etc! 

I absolutely love the Husky 2D! So cheap and the flood is very extreme! The throw is extremely impressive for a light that is under $20, let alone even if it cost $100. 

I like the design because it is different and I do not find it "fugly" either lol

I do not mind the rings (halos) from the light as it is basically an all in one light (flood, throw, brightness).

I was in love with my L2D, and truthfully if this light was not so big, I'd carry it everywhere.

This is my new beater light. I dont mind if I drop it, abuse it, etc. And also this will be the flashlight I will use to "beat" someone in a self defense situation lol


----------



## ClancyO (May 1, 2009)

I scored a Husky 2D last night for $19. They still have 2 more, so if someone is jonesing for one let me know. They all appear to have well centered emitters. 

Sure - it's ugly, but like other have said - it's may car [truck] "beater" light and for $19 - who can resist?


----------



## Bonky (Jun 1, 2009)

Was at HD tonight and managed to run across one. Ugly as sin.. looks like the body and head were designed to go with completely different lights. Who would design something like that?

Light is a crazy thrower. My LED is sorta off-center but not bad enough to make much of a difference: the beam is super ringy and the only real usable part is the center hotspot. But that goes far!


----------



## techmonkey (Jun 1, 2009)

Out of curiosity, do the people who complain about the looks of the flashlight keep it holstered to their hip all day? I dont understand why it matters what a flashlight looks like, if it function is fine than design wouldn't matter. If design causes it to perform poorly, then thats a valid complaint.

Now if the flashlight was neon pink, then I would complain about that...lol


----------



## Bonky (Jun 2, 2009)

Define "matters"


----------



## Bonky (Jun 2, 2009)

The "look" of a flashlight is part of its design. If the look is weird and nonsensical, then it makes me wonder if the rest of it is discombobulated as well.

For example, this flashlight looks like the head and body are designed NOT to go together. The different colors, the different designs, the fact that the head and body do not match up in any way other than the threading.

It makes me wonder if either head or the body was cannibalized from another design. "Hey, we got all these silver heads and the Shanzai Corp didn't come through with the matching bodies. Should we use the GH303 body since it's threaded the same?" "Sure, Cheng."

Just makes me wonder....


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jun 2, 2009)

Bonky said:


> "Hey, we got all these silver heads and the Shanzai Corp didn't come through with the matching bodies. Should we use the GH303 body since it's threaded the same?" "Sure, Cheng."


 
Cheng doesn't work for the Shanzai Corporation anymore... Surefire hired him.  :duck:


----------



## Bonky (Jun 2, 2009)

Doh!


----------



## UpChUcK (Jun 3, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Cheng doesn't work for the Shanzai Corporation anymore... Surefire hired him.  :duck:



...then Surefire fired Cheng for trying to put modern, state of the art, bright LEDs into their lights.  :nana:


----------



## Bonky (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey, mine started running a little low on the batteries tonight and began to flicker! If I turned it off for a few minutes it would stop flickering then start again as the batts ran back down. Is this normal? I'm still using the crappy Everreadys that came with the thing.


----------



## tech (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been to a couple of HD's, one in Chicago-land and another in Minnesota...and they have these lights in the Clearance sections....$19.

Great for Father's Day!


T


----------



## purduephotog (Jul 27, 2009)

Mine just died. Took the old batteries out (working), put the new batteries in, not working.

Just like that.


----------



## HitecDrftr (Aug 11, 2009)

I have been lucky with these so far. None (0/3) have gone bad, although the one I keep in the hall closet has "mysteriously" developed impact related cracks on the plastic cover. (I have two kids, and a wife that is like a bull in a china shop.) 

These have been further reduced at Home Depot now, down to $14 with no coupon! (I bought 2 more.)


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 21, 2009)

Gah!

Mine flooded with water while searching for leaks in the bottom of my pool. It looks like Home Depot stopped carrying these - has anyone still seen them for sale recently?


----------



## kwalker (Feb 4, 2012)

My Husky 2D stopped working and I can't unscrew the cap. - I suppose that means the batteries leaked and it's fused together. Anybody have some trips for getting that cap unscrewed to see what's going on inside? Thx


----------



## chewy78 (Feb 4, 2012)

lol throw it out.


----------



## chewy78 (Jan 9, 2016)

I still got my taskforce 2c and its working good yet


----------

